
The long goodbye to C - zeveb
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=7711
======
zeveb
> Learning Python in 1997 was quite the watershed event for me. It was
> wonderful – like having the Lisp of my earliest years back, but with good
> libraries! And a full POSIX binding! And an object system that didn’t suck!

… I don't think ESR gets CLOS. It's an object system which doesn't suck, and
is far more capable than Python's.

~~~
shakna
Looking at the timeline, I'd be surprised if Lisp referred to 'Common Lisp'
and not something earlier in the family.

------
philonoist
This is a dupe to the already full fledged discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15670423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15670423)

~~~
zeveb
That second discussion was posted after my version …

------
randcraw
No systems programming successor to C other than Go?

Why not a subset of C++, akin to the convention-based subset of C adopted for
the Linux kernel? ESR doesn't say, at least not here.

